# Who else is shooting their Broadheads?



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Nothing but broadheads during practice from here on out. I was very pleased to see mine still fly just as straight and true as my field tips.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I shoot both all year, and at my short ranges...it doesn't make a lot of difference. Hunting for a red deer in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Hunting for a red deer in a couple of weeks.


Good luck, we will be waiting on the pictures!!!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Will start shooting BH next week. It realy helps to boost your confidence level....


----------



## TMan (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a question, I am new to bow hunting and I have yet to shoot a broadhead at my foam target. The one I bought said it was for field tips and Broadheads, but how hard is it to get the broadheads out of the target. I bought the DOUBLE STOP from Academy. Thanks.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

If it is a broadhead target, I've found they are generally easier to pull than field tips. Never shoot a target not made for broadheads as it is a really headache........


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

been using my broadheads for about 3 weeks now. i only shoot the 3 pack - too expensive to shoot any more. i have been very impressed with them so far - grim reapor 85 grainers. will use fresh ones when hunting.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

What do y'all like for a target/backstop? I have several bales of hay and a foam target that was boutght at WM I think. Wish I had more. It is foam wrapped with white plastic with targets.

Anybody got any great deals?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

fi**** said:


> been using my broadheads for about 3 weeks now. i only shoot the 3 pack - too expensive to shoot any more. i have been very impressed with them so far - grim reapor 85 grainers. will use fresh ones when hunting.


When you say fresh ones, do you mean blades or the whole head? Reason I ask is I've found that not all of them are totally alike. I'm not familar with the ones you are shooting so it might not be the case with them. I generally match my heads to an arrow and don't switch them. Doesn't mean I'm right, just gives me a warm fuzzy.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

i have several packs and use 1 from each pack as practice heads. they have all flown the same. the others will be for hunting.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Does it really make a difference to be shooting broadheads this early? I know we are not far from season but I just shoot mine a couple of days before I go hunting to make sure they fly right. They're too expensive to be practicing with, then you have to sharpen them after you're done if you're going to use them for hunting too.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

For some of us yes it does make a difference. We have been doing it for years, some more than others, but most of use do practice a lot with our hunting heads. When I get a shot on an animal, I don't want anything I can control to go wrong. Most of us that shoot our broadheads a lot use good resharpable fixed blade heads as they are hard to beat for toughness. I've been shooting the same six heads for almost 10 years, finally had to retire one last year.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> Does it really make a difference to be shooting broadheads this early? I know we are not far from season but I just shoot mine a couple of days before I go hunting to make sure they fly right. They're too expensive to be practicing with, then you have to sharpen them after you're done if you're going to use them for hunting too.


If you haven't shot them before now and you have any issues with tuning, it gives you plenty of time to get things dialed in before hitting the woods.

It really sucks to be a week out of opening weekend and find out that the head your really wanting to shoot hits somewhere different than you expected it to.

I have several packs of broadheads that I have shot every one at least a dozen or so times. I number the arrows and the heads to match. This way I always have a matched head sharp and ready to use if needed, and have practice ones as well. When I hit the woods, I only take 4 arrows anyway, one or two if needed for the deer, and the others for hogs if needed. I also have at least one spare pack of replacement blades, just in case.

Later,
Sr


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

I pratice with broadheads only. Been bowhunting for close to thirty years and I got plenty of broadheads to pratice with. When season opens I put brand new blades on. I shoot a flat foam target so the blade goes all the way through, I unscrew the blade and pull it out. I also practice from a elevated stand or tripod, because thats what I hunt from. When I first started shooting, my broadheads will hit higher then weight matched field tips. I was told that the blades will give arrows lift is the reason. When I practice I am wearing and position just like I was hunting, I don't want no surprises.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

I shoot broadheads all year long. Block 4x4 target had it for 3 years, best I've found so for.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

mudhog said:


> I also practice from a elevated stand or tripod, because thats what I hunt from. When I first started shooting, my broadheads will hit higher then weight matched field tips. I was told that the blades will give arrows lift is the reason. When I practice I am wearing and position just like I was hunting, I don't want no surprises.


That is some more good advice for folks! I do the same the last couple of weeks. I even take my 3D deer out to my actual stands and shoot at different positions. It helps to have a second person along for this so you don't have to climb up and down a lot. My wife helps me most of the time, what can I say, she is a good woman!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I generally just shoot them off and on for the last couple of weeks leading up to season.
Another thing..it's a good idea is to shoot a broadhead on every shaft that you might hunt with. Sometimes you will find a shaft that has a spine problem that is almost impossible to shoot accurately with a broadhead. When I do, I just mark that shaft and only use it for practice.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Another thing..it's a good idea is to shoot a broadhead on every shaft that you might hunt with. Sometimes you will find a shaft that has a spine problem that is almost impossible to shoot accurately with a broadhead. When I do, I just mark that shaft and only use it for practice.


That is why I have "Practice" arrows and "Huntin" arrows. My huntin arrows are matched to broadheads and that combo stays together until either the BH or arrow is damaged. The last month before the season opener through the end of the season I shoot only my Huntin arrows.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I will have to go get some and start shooting...

Everyone seems to like the Slick tricks ehh?

G5 Strykers? No one around me carries Slick Tricks. I always shoot at the Gander on Cypresswood and 45, and they guy said they are trying to get them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The Gander on 290 carries them but are frequently sold out. Bass Pro has started to carry them.

I usually by them online at www.slicktrick.net


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I practice a little with my broadheads to make sure they are in tune with my field points and then put them away.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

mudhog said:


> I also practice from a elevated stand or tripod, because thats what I hunt from. When I first started shooting, my broadheads will hit higher then weight matched field tips. I was told that the blades will give arrows lift is the reason. When I practice I am wearing and position just like I was hunting, I don't want no surprises.


I too, shoot from an elevated position every once in awile. May not be the safest thing to do, but I prop an 8ft ladder up against my fence, and shimmy up to the top and sit on it. Puts me about 6inches lower than if I was sitting in my tripod on opening morning.

Speaking of opening weekend...man in 2 weeks I will be heading to the ranch. Time to practice more!


----------

